# Spotkanie Gentoo - data, czas i miejsce ustalone! :-)

## argasek

Hello!

Edit: nowy stuff.

Dzięki uprzejmości Blazeu, zostało zarezerwowane miejsce spotkania. Oto szczegóły, dla wszystkich śpiących / zapominalskich / świeżo zarejestrowanych  :Wink: 

Miasto: Kraków.

Miejsce zbiórki: plac między Kościołem Mariackim a Empikiem, przy fontannie.* 

Data i czas zbiórki: sobota, 2006-10-07, godzina 17.00.

Miejsce docelowe: Indigo.

* - w razie wątpliwości można zajrzeć na mapkę, na której: żółta kropa - tu wysiadacie z pociągu, różowa krzywa linia - przykładowa trasa  :Wink: , zielona kropa - miejsce zbiórki. Idąc z dworca mijamy po prawej stronie Galerię Krakowską, potem należy przejść podziemnym tunelem pod ul. Basztową, dalej plantami (taki zielony park wokół rynku) do ul. Floriańskiej, a potem już prosto do Rynku. Droga to ok. 5-10 minut  :Smile: 

Skład osobowy:

- Blazeau

- Raaf

- Troll + Jego Luba 

- Argasek

- Norbi666 + znajomy

- Poe + Jego Luba

- Art.root

- Kurt Steiner + Jabol + Luba Jabola

- Eko

- tomekb

- canis_lupus

- 85% Lukanus ze swoją Lubą

Łącznie: 18 osób.

Sala jest zarezerwowana na 15 osób, w razie potrzeby jedno albo dwa krzesła ukradniemy.  :Wink: 

Stary stuff:

W trakcie spotkania-1.0pre1, które odbyło się w ciągu dwóch dni w składzie warszawsko-krakowskim (nazwiska uczestników utajnione dla dobra śledztwa  :Wink:  ) doszliśmy do wniosku, że jeśli istotnie przyjedzie tak dużo osób, jak się zapowiada (choćby 10-15), może być zwyczajnie problem ze znalezieniem pubu z taką ilością miejsc. W związku z tym, padła propozycja rezerwacji, co problem by rozwiązało.

W tym wątku proszę wszystkie osoby zainteresowane taką opcją oraz pewne (podkreślę: pewne) swojego sobotniego pojawienia się o potwierdzenie swojego przyjazdu przez wpisanie się w tym wątku - jeśli liczba odpowiedzi będzie "sensowna", w tym momencie możemy (prawdopodobnie Blazeau i ja) spróbować zdziałać coś w tym kierunku.

No to tyle - pisać   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

na 99.99% będę - to 0.01% zostawiam na nieprzewidziane okoliczności  :Smile: 

A rezerwacja - w sumie dobry pomysł, tylko która knajpa ? :>

----------

## raaf

sheraton i faust odpada imho.  :Wink: 

my wczoraj bylismy w milutkiej knajpce decafencja, zaleta tego miejsca jest tanie piwo (4.5zl), mila atmosfera i dobra muzyka, wada jest to ze nie jest zbyt wielka i chyba nie nadaje sie na takie spędy, a poza tym mozna nawinac sie na graczy w darta  :Wink: 

pauza? hacjenda (domek blazeja)? moze cos na miasteczku studenckim? a moze kazimierz? a moze jakas kafejka interentowa  :Very Happy:  pogralibysmy w CS'a hehe albo cos tam. nie powiedzialbym, ze mi wsjo radno.. w sumie w hacjendzie bedzie taniej i bedzie mozna puscic swoja muze, ale moze tez sie zrobic burdel jak kazdy bedzie chcial grac swoje  :Very Happy:  za to jesli spotkamy sie w knajpie goscie z poza kraka beda mogli poznac klimaty krakowskie. wiec jak proponujecie?

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. aha, .. ja bede na 99,99999%, no i juz wiem, ze nie bede sam  :Wink:  to tak apropo pewnego apelu

----------

## Lukanus

Ja mam obecnie nogę w gipsie, więc niewiem jak to będzie  :Wink: , Ale póki co na 85% będę też ze swoją Lubą. Co do Pub'u, to ja mogę wysnuć kilka propozycji i myślę że może się pomieścimy:

a) Kufelek - ul. Zwierzyniecka (zaraz koło Jubilatu) - piwo po ok 3zł. 4 duże stoły zaparasolowane na polu, z 5 stoliów 4 osobowych w środku

b) "Cafe philo" - vel Freedom - Bardzo fanja knajpka, 2 duże sofy i dużo 4 osobowych stolików (tam już bywały zloty)

c) Pub śródziemie / CarpeDiem2 / Irish Pub - knajpy na tyle duża że odbywają się tam rockotecki.[edit]Aha jak komuś bardzo zależy to śródziemie ma toalete koedukacyjną ...  tak tylko wspominam ;] [/edit]

Jeśli ktoś ma czas to może poszukać na http://knajpy.krakow.pl. Jak znajdziecie coś interesującego zawsze możecie zapostować to krakowska brygada skomentuje jakoś wybór, prawda ??  :Smile: 

A co do "Lubych", to właśnie niewiem jak będzie z Nimi, bo pewnie nie wszystkie tak uwielbiają komputery. I pewnie będzie jakiś "podzlot" , "Kobiet o traumatycznych przeżyciach -'Mój chłopak ma gentoo'-".

----------

## arsen

....będe!  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ja też jak nie napotkam tornada i armageddonu, to wpadne  :Smile:  Eko coś wspominał, żeby jechać ze mną, ale może niech sam sie wypowie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

potwierdzam swój przyjazd wraz z moją Piękną (to znaczy co do niej, to dam jeszcze znac tak na 100%)

z czym że nie ma mnie co liczyc do noclegu. wieczorem wracam.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja zgłaszam 3 osoby: mnie, Jabola i panią jego serca.

----------

## blazeu

A co powiecie na stary port? Jest tam kupa miejsca a i stoliki mozna latwo grupowac  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

blazeu - rękami i nogami jestem za :]

BTW - kumpel, jeszcze nie gentoowiec, ale też pisze się na zlot   :Smile: Last edited by n0rbi666 on Mon Oct 02, 2006 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netruner

Powiem tylko tyle jeżeli będzie w okolicach szewskiej to sie pojawie. Ponieważ ta sobota dla mnie kiepski termnin(impreza urodzinowa żony), ale się urwę jak będzie bliskoLast edited by netruner on Mon Oct 02, 2006 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eko

chetnie sie (w)stawie na spotkaniu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## raaf

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> A co powiecie na stary port? Jest tam kupa miejsca a i stoliki mozna latwo grupowac 

 

moze byc, moze byc, .. moze byc fajnie  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ostatnio w Krakowie byłem na zlocie z forum http://www.canon-board.info/. Zarezerwowaliśmy sale z Indigo na Florianskiej. Sala duza, za rezerwacje sie nic nie płaci, piwo tanie. Zdjecia mozna obejżeć: http://www.canon-board.info/showthread.php?t=14638&page=3.

----------

## KARQL

Ja tez raczej na pewno bede:)

----------

## blazeu

To chyba zostaje nam indigo, bo w porcie trzeba zastawic 15 peelenow od osoby/stolika...A to lipny interes  :Wink:  Ile osob by sie pisalo? 15? Bo nie wiem na ile rezerwowac...

----------

## canis_lupus

Zarezerwuj całš sale. Nie ma tam z tym problemów. nalezy tylko okrelić do której godziny trzymajš rezerwacje. Nic to nie kosztuje.

----------

## blazeu

No to na ktora sie umawiamy? Bo taka propozycja chyba nie padla jeszcze... Ja proponuje 16-17, jakies piwko albo dwa a potem sie zobaczy  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

hm 2^4:2^5 (16:32)- tak żeby było pośrodku  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *KARQL wrote:*   

> Ja tez raczej na pewno bede:)

 

Chryste. Raczej czy na pewno? Bo to się nieco wyklucza. Po potwierdzeniu zaktualizuję listę.

@canis_lupus: czy Ciebie też brać pod uwagę?  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> hm 2^4:2^5 (16:32)- tak żeby było pośrodku 

 

Nazbierajmy jeszcze 2^6 osób  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eko

a moze dociagniemy zeby nas bylo 69  :Razz:  albo 96  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

Potwierdzam juz 100% mnie i moją Lubą.

----------

## tomekb

Ja będę na pewno!  :Smile:  Tylko proszę podajcie jak najszybciej gdzie się spotkamy i o której, bo jak na razie z interentem u mnie krucho na mieszkaniu... Mogę też podać nr telefonu komuś, jak z uzgadnianiem terminu będzie różnie...

----------

## n0rbi666

dopiszcie jeszcze kumpla - linuxiarza (niestety, żadnych kumpel - linuksiarek nie mam  :Wink:  )

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Mała prośba.

Bardzo bym prosił o podanie w pierwszym poście konkretnej godziny i miejsca gdzie się spotykamy - proponuję coś charakterystycznego. Padł kiedyś pomysł jakiejś fontanny. Może tam? I bardzo proszę Krakowiaków o podanie sposobu na w miarę proste dotarcie na to miejsce z dworca Kraków Główny (autobus? tramwaj? jaki numer? itp). 

Byłbym jeszcze bardzo wdzięczny za nr tel (pm) do jednego z naszych "Krakusów" (jakby coś wyszło nieoczekiwanego i bym się spóźnił a cała ekipa się gdzieś przeniesie).

Dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

## Lukanus

No jeśli pod tą fontanną jak wspominałem. To wystarczy dojść pod kościół mariacki. Czyli w sumie na jeden z głównych punktów rynku.  a od Dworca idziecie, mniejwięcej tak. Przed głównym wejściem do dworca (jak stoicie do niego plecami), jakieś 100 metrów, będzie skrzyżowanie pod którym jest przejście podziemne. przechodzicie "na wprost" kierując się na kierunek Floriańska (przechodząc przez planty (jakby ktoś niewiedział planty to taki jakby park dookoła rynku) ). Przechodzicie całą Floriańską i kościół Mariacki macie przed sobą , więc zostaje wam tylko obejść go od strony rynku. I pomiędzy kamienicą z empikiem a Kościołem Mariackim jest taki plac dość w ustronnym miejsu z fontanną w środku, co do godziny to ktoś wspominał 15-16 ??

----------

## Yatmai

To co, glosowanie o godzine ?  :Very Happy:  Mnie sie podoba 16:32  :Smile:  I w miare możliwości też bym prosił o tel na pm  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Dzwonilem dzisiaj do indigo i zarezerwowalem sale. Tylko jest maly problem... Otoz otwieraja o 18. Wiec chyba gdzies przesiedzimy te 1.5h albo umowimy sie pozniej. Bo nie chcialbym ich prosic o otworzenie wczesniejsze, jak sie zejda wszyscy o 18 ;P Zalatwilem 15 miejsc, ale nie wiem czy nei za malo.. Najwyzej krzesla zabierzemy komus... Wiec ja proponuje zbiorke o 17, potem jakies krotkie spacer po rynku i podejscie pod knajpe...  :Smile:  Wie ktos gdzie ona jest, tak btw?

----------

## _troll_

ehh... blazeu widze, ze mnie uprzedzil (i to pewnie zdrowo)  :Neutral:  sorry - meczarnie z mgr - ciag dalszy  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## raaf

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Dzwonilem dzisiaj do indigo i zarezerwowalem sale. Tylko jest maly problem... Otoz otwieraja o 18. Wiec chyba gdzies przesiedzimy te 1.5h albo umowimy sie pozniej. Bo nie chcialbym ich prosic o otworzenie wczesniejsze, jak sie zejda wszyscy o 18 ;P Zalatwilem 15 miejsc, ale nie wiem czy nei za malo.. Najwyzej krzesla zabierzemy komus... Wiec ja proponuje zbiorke o 17, potem jakies krotkie spacer po rynku i podejscie pod knajpe...  Wie ktos gdzie ona jest, tak btw?

 

ja wiem gdzie jest indigo. spotkajmy sie pod kosciolem mariackim o 17:00. z dworca nie da sie wziasc zadnego tramwaju ani busa bo to jest smiesznie blisko. wysiada sie z pociagu albo busa i idzie sie na rynek, .. w ciagu 5 jest sie na rynku. ciezko nie zauwazyc wiez kosciola, szczegolnie na plycie rynku.

chyba jednak bede sam ;/

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## canis_lupus

Mnie też bierzcie pod uwagę. Pojawię się na bank.

----------

## arsen

Ehh, z pewnych nagłych przyczyn nie będe mógł być w sobote w krakowie, sorry...

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, to pod kościołem, przy fontannie czy koło Empiku ? Może sie czepiam, ale w bywałem troche w Krakowie i zawsze na rynku było od cholery ludzi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Reasumujac: plac miedzy kosciolem mariackim a empikiem, 1700h, wszyscy mamy rozowe wstazeczki we wlosach...  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

OK. Dobra robota Blazeu, updatuję 1. post wątku.  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

nie wiem czy różowe wstążeczki są szczesliwym pomyslem, ale moze faktycznie ktos moglby stac z jakas kartka/tabliczką. bo kojarze gdzie jest empik na rynku,ale wydawalo mi sie, ze on jest kawalek od kosciola mariackiego i pomiedzy nim a koscilem nie ma placyku... kojarze pplacyk przy kosciele kolo fontanny....

----------

## kfiaciarka

swoją drogą mam nadzieje że porobicie sobie jakies foty i ktoś wrzuci to do galerii jako dokumentację dla innych co nie mogą sie na takie spotkanie wybrac  :Smile: 

----------

## KARQL

to do jutra panie i panowie:D

----------

## Poe

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> swoją drogą mam nadzieje że porobicie sobie jakies foty i ktoś wrzuci to do galerii jako dokumentację dla innych co nie mogą sie na takie spotkanie wybrac 

 

a i owszem. zdjecia bede robil  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

dzieki Poe  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

dolaczam sie do podziekowan

no i swietnej zabawy chlopaki  :Smile:  pokazcie na co nas stac ;P

----------

## kfiaciarka

@przyczepa,

przeciez ty tez masz byc...?

----------

## argasek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> @przyczepa,
> 
> przeciez ty tez masz byc...?

 

Veteran zobowiązuje!   :Razz: 

----------

## blazeu

A.. nie wiem czy wspominalem,ale zapraszam potem do mnei na grilla ;> Wezcie laptopy jak macie wifi, to wlamiemy sie sasiadom do AP  :Very Happy:  Mozemy tez zroibc jakies male lan-party ale potrzebny bylby switch + kable gdyz nie posiadam jeszcze takowego...

----------

## psycepa

niestety nie moge, srodek sesji jeszcze mam  :Sad: 

----------

## argasek

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> A.. nie wiem czy wspominalem,ale zapraszam potem do mnei na grilla ;> Wezcie laptopy jak macie wifi, to wlamiemy sie sasiadom do AP  Mozemy tez zroibc jakies male lan-party ale potrzebny bylby switch + kable gdyz nie posiadam jeszcze takowego...

 

Wezmę switch i kabel.

----------

## Poe

ja tylko chcialem poinformowac,ze ja wraz z Młodą Damą dotarliśmy cało do domu. żałuje, ze nie moglismy zostac dluzej, bo teraz zapewne zabawa trwa na calego, ale cóż, ważne, że w ogóle sie spotkaliśmy  :Smile:  wrażenia bardzo pozytywne. zdjęcia będą albo jutro wieczorem, albo w poniedzialek wieczorem. najpozniej we wtorek wieczorem. dam cynk  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## blazeu

E.. gdzie te lachony co mialy przyjsc? My tu ciagle czekamy...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

No, generalnie było bombowo =)

----------

## KARQL

argasek

zaloz nowy topic:) troche powspominamy, zeby inni zalowali, ze ich nie bylo:D i zebym ja tez zalowal, ze musialem tak wczesnie wracac:)

----------

## argasek

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

